# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si do të jenë zgjedhjet e 8 majit 2011?

## baaroar

Duke marrë në konsideratë incidentet e shumta të cilat kanë shoqëruar fushatën zgjedhore deri tani, si mendoni se do tëjenë këto zgjedhje krahasuar me ato të fundit?

----------


## Station

Votova më të këqia, është i vetmi version që njeh Saliu kur organizon zgjedhjet.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Varet kush i fiton zgjedhjet, nqs i fiton Rama normal qe jane me te mira, ama po i humbi, ja kan vjedhur.*

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Duke marrë në konsideratë incidentet e shumta të cilat kanë shoqëruar fushatën zgjedhore deri tani, si mendoni se do tëjenë këto zgjedhje krahasuar me ato të fundit?


Do te jene zgjedhje shume korrekte dhe se rezultati i tyre do te jete i pakontestueshem!

Eshte e para here qe ne Shqiperi te gjithe qytetaret jane te pajisur me karta elektronike identiteti, ku listat jane te sakta, ku vezhguesit vendas dhe te huaj do te jene ne numer te konsiderueshem, ku institucionet nderkombetare do te kryejne nje monitorim te jashtezakonshem.

----------


## gjirfabe

> Do te jene zgjedhje shume korrekte dhe se rezultati i tyre do te jete i pakontestueshem!
> 
> Eshte e para here qe ne Shqiperi te gjithe qytetaret jane te pajisur me karta elektronike identiteti, ku listat jane te sakta, ku vezhguesit vendas dhe te huaj do te jene ne numer te konsiderueshem, ku institucionet nderkombetare do te kryejne nje monitorim te jashtezakonshem.


Urroj qe te jene si shprehej ne fjaline e pare!

Sa per listat ne qendren time te votimit, nepermjet internetit gjeta 4 emra personash nga te afermit e mi te vdekur ketu ne Amerike (Njeri 37 vjet me pare). Pa folur per dhjetra qe s'kane mundesi reale per te votuar pasi kane vitre larguar nga Shqiperia. Tani mendoje vete si jane ato lista. Pjesmarja ne votim e mbi 50% e te regjistruarve ne lista, do te jete nje fitore me vete e votimeve.

Per te arthmen me ligj duhet te rregullohet pjesmarja ne lista te votimit. Nje menyre per te eliminuar fiktivitetin e tyre, mund te jete heqja nga lista e votusve e te gjithe personave qe nuk kane mare pjese ne tre raunde votimesh rradhaz.

Keshtu hiqemi dhe ne  nga listat qe  jemi kot ne to, dhe ulet mundesia e manipulimit me emrat tone. Une mund te rirregjistrohem perseri vetem me kerkesen time me shkrim duke u paraqitur fizikisht  ne zyrat e rregjistrimit per votime, gje qe mund te rregullohet me ligj. 

Ose behet si ne Amerike, qe rregjistrohen ne listat e votimit vetem ata qe duan te votojne kundrejt nje kerkese me prove shkresore.


.

----------


## Enii

Paqesore ......:d

----------


## Besoja

Do jenë brënda nornalitetit por natyrisht që të gjithë e dinë se po nuk fitoi Rama,do jenë jashtë standarteve,të vjedhura,të palara,të shpëlara,difektoze,inatçore,fajtore...e di vetë ai se çfarë termash do përdorë!

----------


## martini1984

te drejta dhe paqesore

----------


## marku 1991

edi rama do e vazhdoj edhe gjate zgjedhjeve programin e tij te rremujes e protestave keshtu sdo jene te qeta si zgjedhje

----------

